# Perfect Snowman criteria is annoying



## LuchaSloth (Dec 13, 2020)

Am I the only bothered by how precise you need to be with making a perfect snowman? I swear, I've made two in a row now that look exactly like the "perfect" ones that I see in photos...but all I get is "Ohhhh...so close!" I mean...was it really necessary to make this an exact science? Kinda takes the fun out of making snowmen to begin with. I understand not giving it to you if you're WAY off...but, the fact that the game recognizes that you're "so close"...even saying "90%" sometimes...that's kind of obnoxious, IMO. Anyone else struggling with this?


----------



## oak (Dec 13, 2020)

I made like 10 improper snowboys in a row and I had to put my switch away for a few days lmao. I'm always "so close" too and I even got a ruler out to line up my facial features with the snowballs and the dang snowboy still wasn't properly made. Maybe it's just me


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 13, 2020)

I agree. That whole 90% speech is condescending


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 13, 2020)

You're definitely not alone. I took about 15-20 minutes this morning because the first attempt was "so close!", so I had to reset once. It seems to me that even as little as half a tile (or even less) can make a difference in the outcome, though I haven't even attempted to try doing any rolling distance-to-snowball diameter math, as I'm still trying to get the hang of it myself. The fact that I even consider figuring out the math behind the mechanism makes me question how children are supposed to get the hang of it, but it is what it is, I suppose, since I want the Frozen DIYs.   "Measure twice, cut once" has never rung more true to me.

Having a ruler helps a lot. I didn't use one this morning (to confirm that the head lined up with my resident's mouth before joining the head to the body) and had to retry, but I used it yesterday and got the Snowboy perfect on my first try. It looks I'll be using my ruler for a while, lol.

Edit: personally, I don't find the retorts to be condescending (I've heard much worse in university), but I can definitely see how the dialogue comes across as such.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Dec 13, 2020)

I hate making snow boys. I TTed and got all of the DIY in two sittings.  I got a lot better at it eventually but I don't think that would have been true if I was attempting them one day at a time.


----------



## coffeedrinker (Dec 13, 2020)

Yes! I accidentally put the body on the head and the snowboy called me ridiculous. It was a bit much. And I made it right in front of my house, so I am stuck looking at this silly upside snowboy for days. Sometimes when I try to put it together nothing happens. It looks right, but nothing happens when I try to put the two parts together. I have no idea what I am doing wrong, but this process is not my favorite part of the game!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 13, 2020)

I find the snowboys obnoxious in general. It gets better once you get the method down pat.


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 13, 2020)

I was just about to post this. It is so annoying...like I don't remember it having to be this precise before.


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 13, 2020)

I agree! I spent so long this morning trying to eyeball the proportions for a snowboy because I remember in NL as long as you were around the right size you got away with it. I got five "so close!"s in a row before I just had to give up and do that method where you put a ten long path because I couldn't deal with it any more. I look forward to the day I get all the DIYs and can be as imperfect as I want!!


----------



## minnew (Dec 13, 2020)

I just watched a YouTube video on this by Mayor Mori. Make one snowball as big as it can be. Next to it, place 10 sand tiles. Roll the second snowball as big as it can be and then roll across your sand path and onto your first snowball. Voila! Perfect snowboy


----------



## Insulaire (Dec 13, 2020)

It’s annoying but I like that there’s some degree of skill/trial and error required. I’m just happy to have a new task every day to complete


----------



## meo (Dec 13, 2020)

What's also frustrating is you have to have a set amount of open space where you build them...so when I was trying to push them together it somewhat close to the some trees; it wouldn't take till it pushed slightly more in the clearing which by then the head was too big so it wasn't perfect. -__- I didn't have the patience to reset for it.


----------



## mnk907 (Dec 13, 2020)

coffeedrinker said:


> Sometimes when I try to put it together nothing happens. It looks right, but nothing happens when I try to put the two parts together. I have no idea what I am doing wrong, but this process is not my favorite part of the game!


This has happened to me a few times, and I think the problem is I was trying to form it too close to other furniture/trees.


----------



## coldpotato (Dec 13, 2020)

Yep I really dislike it too. I dislike how the snowboys are generally annoying and poke fun of you for failing when it's honestly just one wrong move and you fail. Maybe it's so we won't feel so bad when they melt or something, but idk, it's just not fun to me. I also personally dislike anything that encourages you to strive for perfection as doing so can become harmful.


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 13, 2020)

I hate this task. I was so looking forward to winter and I honestly tried so many times and even failed on the idiot proof methods and believe me I am an idiot  it is so frustrating and not fun. In the end I am ashamed to say that I had to give up  luckily kids are very useful sometimes and with a little persuasion (aka bribery ) I have one perfect snow boy


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Dec 13, 2020)

coffeedrinker said:


> Yes! I accidentally put the body on the head and the snowboy called me ridiculous. It was a bit much. And I made it right in front of my house, so I am stuck looking at this silly upside snowboy for days. Sometimes when I try to put it together nothing happens. It looks right, but nothing happens when I try to put the two parts together. I have no idea what I am doing wrong, but this process is not my favorite part of the game!


I had nothing happen a couple times yesterday, I think I was trying to build it too close to the river.

I felt pretty confident about my snowmaking after new leaf but the only method that's worked for me so far is the trick where you make both snowballs as big as possible and then roll the head over 10 tiles


----------



## Snek (Dec 13, 2020)

Making perfect snowboys isn't that hard. Here is a photo that I found on Google of the perfect snowballs you need.



On the left is the head. On the right is the body.
Try it and visualise it. Personally, I think the method of getting the Frozen DIYs is perfect. If its too challenging soft reset until you get it right. Once you do its easy Snowboys.


----------



## Lanstar (Dec 13, 2020)

Strange... I got my first 3 snowboys 'perfect' without resets. It's not that hard - just eye how big the first snowball is compared to the next.

Even more, size doesn't matter - I made a midget snowboy that was considered perfect just today. It's just the scale of the 2 snowballs that matters.


----------



## Ganucci (Dec 13, 2020)

I could see this being very annoying if the internet didn't exist though, but there are so many images and guides online that make it incredibly easy. I actually enjoy making the Snowboys each day and having them on my island!

Side note, it's funny that so many people want meaner villagers back like in the Gamecube version, but then there are people like those in this thread that don't like how rude the imperfect Snowboys are. Not saying these two groups are the same people, but it's a nice balance to hear people against the rudeness too.


----------



## Uffe (Dec 13, 2020)

A friend of mine shared a page from Instagram. I tried that method and I got a perfect Snowboy on the second day with the first try. I hope this helps anyone having trouble.
8BitBish Animal Crossing on Instagram: How to Make the Perfect Snowboy in New Horizons


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 13, 2020)

I guess I'm the only one not annoyed  I actually really like it. I didn't look at a guide and I made a perfect snow boy today, just based on him telling me I *almost* got it yesterday. I just made the head a tiny bit smaller than I did yesterday and I did it! I guess I'm just not in such a rush to make a perfect snow boy everyday. I have 3 months to do it so if I fail every now and then, it's all good.

What I do wish is that the entire snow people family were in New Horizons.. I liked that each snow person had their own set to give. And I miss the bingo.


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 13, 2020)

Snowboys being rude is part of the fun though xD I don't think they're any better or worse than any of the other games? Following guides is harder than eyeballing it imo


----------



## wolfie1 (Dec 13, 2020)

I read something like "roll the body until it's above your eyes and the head until it's above your ears". Well, every time I've tried that, I've failed. However, I've succeeded in making a perfect snowboy every time I've made the head right BELOW the ears while rolling the body until it no longer grows in size.


----------



## moonlights (Dec 13, 2020)

what I usually do is roll a snowball to it's maximum size, and then roll another one about midway of my ear and it's worked perfectly two times so far. first time I didn't make a perfect snowman but luckily he gives a DIY on the first time regardless.


----------



## elphieluvr (Dec 13, 2020)

I mean I'm starting to get the hang of it, so my personal annoyance is being limited but yeah, considering it's the only way to get recipes and you only get one shot per day (unless you hard reset), it does seem to require waaay too much precision. Especially bc there's frankly no way to know what the proper size ratio is without looking it up online! He never says "oh my head was a little too big" or "aim for 3/4 of my body size" or anything like that. Idk how anyone who just plays without online guides would ever get a perfect one.


----------



## Mairen (Dec 13, 2020)

Not annoyed at all ^_^ I dont need to "win" every time I play a video game in order to have fun. I haven't yet struggled with making the snow boys perfect. With all of the guides online I've been managing so far. I think we have a few months to do this too, so I cant say I'd let it ruin my day if I dont get it right, I'd just try again the next day


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Dec 13, 2020)

I actually found it easier to make a small snowman. I kicked a snowball until I started rolling, then did that with the second, then kept rolling til it looked like the right proportion. Of course, I was lucky enough to have them spawn very close to each other. I imagine that becomes harder if they are like all the way across the map.


----------



## Hoshi (Dec 13, 2020)

I have no idea how I got mine right. It's my 3rd and it even kept rolling a little before finally coming together and I was getting ready for the speech but nope. It even gave my alts diys so if I get more large snowflakes I can at least get to decorating a little sooner, maybe.
I wanted to use the tile guide but the snowballs so far have been spawning in places where all I can do is guess. I'm not gonna roll them across bridges and trying to roll them of the hedge was a bad idea, straight into the river it went.
At least I got one and will be getting more flakes until he melts.
What really bothers me so far is the way they talk after you build them and they turn out imperfect. Like they are really trying hard to rub it in.
Depending on how it goes I might end up frustrated in general. So far it's been mostly fun. I really want the popsicles and the counter though.


----------



## CitrusCakes (Dec 13, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I agree. That whole 90% speech is condescending


I think _this _is my only main gripe about it all lol. I don't mind messing up a snowboy here and there and not getting it perfect every time, but the snowboy's dialogue when it goes "so close!" is super demeaning LOL it makes it feel like a slap in the face for spending like 2-3 minutes rolling snowballs in circles. Like damn, I'd rather the snowboy spit in my face and tell me it hates me rather than passive-aggressively tell me about how the ratio isn't perfect.


----------



## Matt0106 (Dec 13, 2020)

I actually find it fun and not that difficult! Honestly I'm sure it just comes with practice. On the second one I made I got it on the first shot, but the one today took a few tries. Just look at some proper guides and you'll get it soon enough


----------



## Serabee (Dec 13, 2020)

I mean, it was the same in ACNL. Except in ACNL, to get all the different items and stuff, you needed to make MULTIPLE SIZES of Snowman/mam/boys with perfect proportions! So, no, it doesn't bother me at all, because it's SO much easier. So. Much. Easier. And the proportions are the same- heads need to be one size smaller. Exactly one size. No more, no less. It can take a little bit to get the hang of it (I kept making my heads slightly too big in this game the first time around) but now I'm making them easily without needing to reset (and I have all the frozen DIYs already). I guess I might be annoyed if I'd never played ACNL, though.

And, frankly, when you think about it... these guys live four days. Can you blame them for wanting to be made as perfectly as possible (then again, they also apparently have memories of being snowflakes... I have many questions regarding the life cycle of Snowboys)? At least they seem pretty nice even when you mess up. When I made my first ever Snowboy in a previous game (I forget which), he got mad at me and wanted to be put out of his misery. Whoops 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 13, 2020



CitrusCakes said:


> I think _this _is my only main gripe about it all lol. I don't mind messing up a snowboy here and there and not getting it perfect every time, but the snowboy's dialogue when it goes "so close!" is super demeaning LOL it makes it feel like a slap in the face for spending like 2-3 minutes rolling snowballs in circles. Like damn, I'd rather the snowboy spit in my face and tell me it hates me rather than passive-aggressively tell me about how the ratio isn't perfect.


Really? Personally, I find it rather nice. Like I said- my first ever Snowboy in a previous game immediately wanted to be destroyed (IIRC he was counting downs the days until he melted) and wondered why I even bothered to make him if I was going to doom him to such a miserable existence. I personally think these Snowboys come off as rather supportive but, then again, I haven't listened to the full spech in awhile, lol.


----------



## CitrusCakes (Dec 13, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Really? Personally, I find it rather nice. Like I said- my first ever Snowboy in a previous game immediately wanted to be destroyed (IIRC he was counting downs the days until he melted) and wondered why I even bothered to make him if I was going to doom him to such a miserable existence. I personally think these Snowboys come off as rather supportive but, then again, I haven't listened to the full spech in awhile, lol.


LOL don't worry, I was mostly exaggerating. It is nice that they are supportive about it, but to me the dialogue for getting it 90% right comes off as condescending. I personally swore at my TV when playing when it gave me the "so close!" reaction HAHAHAH i'm not sure what it is about it that seems disingenuous.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Dec 13, 2020)

I feel like this is why we don't have any big challenges in AC games. People simply complain is too hard/annoying.


----------



## Rosch (Dec 13, 2020)

I actually like the sassiness of the snowfolk. It's a nice change to the villager dialogue. Besides, cranky and snooty dialogue were similar back then.

Anyway, there are three methods to creating Snowboys: ear method, path method, time method. All detailed by Justin here:


			One moment, please...
		


It does take trial and error but I'm sure you can all find the method that works for you. The ear method is what works for me.


----------



## Serabee (Dec 13, 2020)

CitrusCakes said:


> LOL don't worry, I was mostly exaggerating. It is nice that they are supportive about it, but to me the dialogue for getting it 90% right comes off as condescending. I personally swore at my TV when playing when it gave me the "so close!" reaction HAHAHAH i'm not sure what it is about it that seems disingenuous.


I guess I'm just so used to the death wish dialogue that anything else sounded lovely  But I was ready to throw my Switch after a few "Oh, so close!"s (I legit forgot you can even play this game on a TV since I never have, lol) so I feel ya! I was just pleasantly surprised by all the Snowboy dialogue in this game- it's just cute and fun, though it does get repetitive after awhile!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 13, 2020



Rosch said:


> I actually like the sassiness of the snowfolk. It's a nice change to the villager dialogue.
> 
> Anyway, there are three methods to creating Snowboys: ear method, path method, time method. All detailed by Justin here:
> 
> ...


I swear by the "practice makes perfect" method because all the others are way too confusing for me  But if I had to try one, I'd go for path. The time method seems too complicated, and I didn't get the ear method AT ALL.


----------



## CitrusCakes (Dec 13, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I actually like the sassiness of the snowfolk. It's a nice change to the villager dialogue. Besides, cranky and snooty dialogue were similar back then.


The sassiness makes me laugh and it's a nice addition! Makes me miss when snooty villagers were ruder lol


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 13, 2020)

It is so annoying and frustrating but if you quickly exit the game without saving you can try building it again! I've had this work for me


----------



## Yujian (Dec 13, 2020)

I hate snowboys and every time they say it's not perfect I put campfires around them out of spite.


----------



## Rairu (Dec 13, 2020)

I finally got my first perfect snowman by using the 10 path space technique where you make both snowballs maximum size and then make a path 10 spaces wide leading up to one snowball and then roll the other snowball along this path to make it smaller. Don't know if that makes sense, but it worked for me finally! I struggled with this in ACNL as well. I don't know why.


----------



## BetsySundrop (Dec 13, 2020)

Have you tried the method of using 10 path spaces yet? Supposedly it comes out perfect every time. I'm trying it tomorrow.  

Basically, you lay down 10 path spaces in a row, (easy to keep count if you alternate types). Then roll one snow ball max size, and push to one end of the paths (not on the path though). Then roll the other to  max size, and place at the other end. 

Then roll one ball over the 10 path spaces, directly to the other. Supposed to come out perfect every time, as it shrinks just the right amount over the 10 path spaces.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 13, 2020



Rairu said:


> I finally got my first perfect snowman by using the 10 path space technique where you make both snowballs maximum size and then make a path 10 spaces wide leading up to one snowball and then roll the other snowball along this path to make it smaller. Don't know if that makes sense, but it worked for me finally! I struggled with this in ACNL as well. I don't know why.


I just saw this after writing the same thing! Lol. Good to know it works. I hadn't tried it yet.


----------



## Imbri (Dec 13, 2020)

Not my favorite. And complaining I didn't make it perfectly? I gave you life! I could easily put a bonfire next to you, you overgrown snowball.


----------



## Rairu (Dec 13, 2020)

The key to get it to work for me was to make sure the base snowball is very close to the end of the path. If your smaller snowball goes off the path at all, it won't be the correct size!


----------



## Fantasyland (Dec 13, 2020)

I don't find their disappointment in my failure to make them perfect condescending, I find it fair. I am a dumb baby who can't figure it out, and I've been time travelling like mad. I've easily made 30 snowmen, and 20 of them were "90%". I don't understand how I can continuously get so close but never even ONCE succeed. Alas. Back to it!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2020)

Criteria?

I just roll them until they look right, and I've never messed up.

Just finished my 30th perfect snowman.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm sure people are frustrated so I don't mean this to come across as bragging, but I have yet to make one that wasn't perfect. I read somewhere that the top of the snowball for the body of the snowman should be even with the top of your villagers eye when standing next to it, and the top of the snowball for the head should line up with the bottom of your villagers ear when standing next to it.
This method hasn't steered me wrong so far.


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Dec 13, 2020)

All you need to do is build a Large Snowball for the Body and a Medium size Snowball for the head. I know it took me 10 attempts but I was able to make the perfect Snowboy. I practiced more and more and I got better at it.


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 13, 2020)

coffeedrinker said:


> Yes! I accidentally put the body on the head and the snowboy called me ridiculous. It was a bit much. And I made it right in front of my house, so I am stuck looking at this silly upside snowboy for days. Sometimes when I try to put it together nothing happens. It looks right, but nothing happens when I try to put the two parts together. I have no idea what I am doing wrong, but this process is not my favorite part of the game!


My husband did that today and the snowboy said something along that line as well!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 13, 2020

I've only made two so far, but I'm already annoyed with how hard it is! I'm probably just going to try to buy the DIYs from people who get multiples.


----------



## tajikey (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm 3 for 3 so far. It doesn't seem terribly difficult, honestly. Roll the bottom ball until it's as large as possible, then roll the top ball until it's slightly smaller than that. Stack um and celebrate.



Foreverfox said:


> My husband did that today and the snowboy said something along that line as well!
> 
> I've only made two so far, but I'm already annoyed with how hard it is! I'm probably just going to try to buy the DIYs from people who get multiples.


You can't get multiples from the Snowboys. He sends them directly to your Nookphone.


----------



## Fye (Dec 13, 2020)

I've been using the method that people in the SH posted a few months ago - where you roll the snowball for the body until it's as big as it can be, then roll the smaller snowball until it's just above your character's mouth and stack them. It's worked fine for me but I don't know how we'd be expected to make perfect snowmen without a guide, especially young children. I agree that they could have left more leeway.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 14, 2020)

Is it really that hard? Or maybe I have a snowboy making gift because I've been making a bunch of snowboys and time-traveling a bunch and out of all of them only the second one I made was wrong and I'm pretty sure I've made at least 10 :0 (I will agree the dialogue was annoying though I was like wtf when he said he wasn't perfect and didn't gimme a snowflake) I think once you've made a perfect one it's pretty easy to get down though, I like to look back at my perfect ones for size reference for the head since you can just make the bodies the biggest as possible!

I'm a little sad that they don't have the little snowtykes and other snow family members anymore though they were cute :[


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 14, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I'm 3 for 3 so far. It doesn't seem terribly difficult, honestly. Roll the bottom ball until it's as large as possible, then roll the top ball until it's slightly smaller than that. Stack um and celebrate.
> 
> 
> You can't get multiples from the Snowboys. He sends them directly to your Nookphone.


Oh noo! Gahh. Okay, game on, snowboy!


----------



## Snowifer (Dec 14, 2020)

Maybe because I played NL, but I didn't struggle with making perfect snowmen. I've had a few that were close, but I'm more often making perfect ones than not.

One tip: make sure your snowball is the right shape when they are right next to each other. If you make them far apart, you can accidentally make the head too big by the time you roll it onto the body.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 14, 2020)

I had no troubles with my snowboys either honestly, so far only receiving perfects. I just kinda go until they look like they would make a good 
snow man!


----------



## Jas (Dec 14, 2020)

i have a lot of practice making snowpeople from wild world and new leaf, so i just make the snowballs into sizes that Look right to me? i kind of like this process - not too easy that it's boring - but i can see how it could be really difficult! 

i try to get the two snowballs in the same area, and you can roll them on any non-snowy surface to make them smaller if they accidentally get too big. the reference pictures someone posted of the snowballs next to the person might help!


----------



## Sansy (Dec 14, 2020)

Once I watched a few Youtube tutorials on how to make a perfect Snowboy, I've been able to get it right. I don't like that's it's one shot per day and there's 0 other ways to get the recipes other than building the perfect Snowboys.

But I do think it's loads better than New Leaf with crafting all the different types of the snow family all with different criteria. I actually never bothered doing any of the snowman stuff in New Leaf because of that.


----------



## Bugs (Dec 14, 2020)

I've been doing the method where you roll up two balls to the maximum and then roll one of them down a path 10 tiles down onto the body and that seems to work every time for me


----------



## J087 (Dec 14, 2020)

Roll both to their maximum size.  That means giving it 13 kicks and rolling it for atleast 40 seconds without stopping. Roll a little extra if you are unsure. The balls should now be the same height af your character.

Place a dirt path between them that's 10 squares long and 2 squares wide. Place a ball on each end. Roll the ball that's going to be the head over said path and push them together. Works everytime for me. 

Just make sure the snowman has room to spawn or you can't push the balls together.


----------



## Korichi (Dec 14, 2020)

It’s not just annoying, it’s absolutely and utterly infuriating. I’ve been making imperfect snowboys for ten times now and I’ve spent an entire hour and a half making them. I know the exact proportions, but if you’re even a fraction off then that’s apparently not good enough. And don’t get me started on how time consuming it is running around your entire island every time trying to find the snowballs.


----------



## Mick (Dec 14, 2020)

I had to give it a few attempts on day one, but the last three days have been first try. I make smaller snowboys because I can't be bothered to roll two snowballs around that long, I just go for the minimum size and line it up until it looks about right, so far it seems to be working well enough...


----------



## Pop-tart (Dec 14, 2020)

Yeah I really cbf with the perfect snowmen. I find rolling snowballs around for ages really boring so I just gave up


----------



## Vsmith (Dec 14, 2020)

I also have been struggling with making the snow boys. It's very frustrating and I had to put the switch down and leave the room a couple of times. Yet when my husband says "hey let me try", he gets the perfect snow boy on the first try!! Also I get frustrated at accidentally destroying the snowball when kicking it into something.  rant is over... practice makes perfect snow boys I guess, lol!!


----------



## coffeedrinker (Dec 14, 2020)

mnk907 said:


> This has happened to me a few times, and I think the problem is I was trying to form it too close to other furniture/trees.


Thank you! That makes sense, because I have been trying to move them out of the way and I am probably trying to build them too close to trees.


----------



## coffeedrinker (Dec 14, 2020)

I just made a snowboy easily and I think my main mistake has been placing them too close to trees. I had been trying to keep them out of the way and also allow space to make more the next day, since I only have 2 open areas where it is possible to make them. Lesson learned! Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 14, 2020)

Me rolling my snowball: *roll, roll, roll, roll, piff* 
*Snowball hits destination signpost*
Me: gahh...
*closes game without saving*


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 14, 2020)

Sometimes this happens to me, but for the most part, I find it easy to create snowmen. I don't know, I just take an estimated measurement and it usually works.

I saw this on reddit not too long ago, so it might help




I haven't tested the method myself yet though.


----------



## Galaxite (Dec 14, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> Sometimes this happens to me, but for the most part, I find it easy to create snowmen. I don't know, I just take an estimated measurement, and it usually works.
> 
> I saw this on reddit not too long ago, so it might help
> View attachment 343096
> I haven't tested the method myself yet though.


This works. I just did it today and it let me build the perfect snowboy.
I really really strongly suggest using this method. It helps so much.​


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Dec 14, 2020)

I had yesterday the problem that I made a snowboy which look in my opinion "perfect", yet turned out to be not the case. I have the feeling as if it was kinda easier to make them back in New Leaf.


----------



## Starboard (Dec 14, 2020)

This really is hard, twice I thought I had the head ball at the middle of my ear but both times it wasn't perfect. At least we have a long time to get the DIYs.


----------



## GnarlyGarden (Dec 14, 2020)

Arg!!!  I wish it said whether the head was too big or too small instead of just being the wrong proportion.  Quitting without saving feels like a cheat to me, so I’ve got 4 imperfect snowmen.


----------



## AssassinVicz (Dec 14, 2020)

I agree to some degree that it’s annoying. 

There is some wiggle room I think, since there’s times when I feel like the head is too big/small but apparently it’s perfect. 


The only issue I have with the snowboy is that it’s a lot of guess work and hoping your snowboy is correct. Since I can sometimes have it close to being perfect, but have one part be too small or too big. I can especially see the frustration this can cause since if it’s constant every single day, you’ll just not play it. 

I really hoped that they had atleast some guide to it or had neighbours even mention the sizes. Since sure going onto sites which datamine the game ahead, so we know ahead of time is a nice thing. But I personally would enjoy going into the event and have the game clearly say ‘roll it this many times’ or ‘size to your earlobe’. Something like that, as there’s younger players who might not have the precise measurements the game wants.

But it’s just my opinion. It annoying but it you have plenty of time to catch up.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 14, 2020)

guessing this is an unpopular opinion but it doesn't bother me whatsoever. i've managed to make a perfect snowboy each day so far just by eyeballing it. maybe i'm just lucky but if i'm really unsure about my sizes, i just whip out the camera app and scale them compared to my character. if anything, the snowballs only being able to spawn with at least x amount of space available (when that wasn't a thing in NL) bothers me.


----------



## kayleee (Dec 14, 2020)

I’ve been using the method where you roll one snowball across 10 path tiles and it works like... 80% of the time. And I’ve noticed there are certain spots on my island where it NEVER works, even though I do it exactly the same every time. I like the idea of being rewarded for making the “perfect” snowman, but it’s way too strict, especially for a kids’ game in my opinion


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 14, 2020)

back when i was in winter (southern hemi) i gave up on perfect snowmans almost right away because it annoyed me, so i was just making ones i found cute for my own personal aesthetic. i think i missed out on majority of the winter diys but honestly at this point in the game its getting too hard to try and get every diy, ive missed a lot (mermaid, pirate stuff, all of cherry blossom, some of the mush and fall stuff, even one of the halloween ones (rip the fence). at this point, unless you are an avid diy and item completist, i recommend just having fun with it and create some whacky ones, im talking massive head tiny body.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Dec 14, 2020)

I don’t remember the snowmen being this hard to make in past games, but I do agree, it’s very annoying with this whole “gotta be exact size” thing. The last couple of years I’ve been trying to aim for perfection in my games, but I quit that. Then I heard about this and I just rolled my eyes saying, “not again...”


----------



## Sheydra (Dec 15, 2020)

Okay 2nd messed up snowman now getting annoyed.


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 15, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> guessing this is an unpopular opinion but it doesn't bother me whatsoever. i've managed to make a perfect snowboy each day so far just by eyeballing it. maybe i'm just lucky but if i'm really unsure about my sizes, i just whip out the camera app and scale them compared to my character. if anything, the snowballs only being able to spawn with at least x amount of space available (when that wasn't a thing in NL) bothers me.


lol this is also my experience


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 15, 2020)

When I first tried the usual method of doing snowball sizes based on the players eyes/ears, I had to reset 4-5 times before I got it right, because the perspective can be hard to see, and also it changes easy with 1 step too low or 1 step too high.

The 10-tile thing also is not a very good method for me as it requires a lot of space in whichever part of the island your snowballs spawn. I don't have a lot of trees, but I have enough that 10x consecutive vertical or horizontal spaces in non-existent when counting in flowers, fences, and other objects along with trees.

I tried the 17/12 seconds method and it has worked flawlessly every time the last few days. Doing so is also a lot faster because you are not spending time making the largest snowball you can, which takes up to 40 seconds of rolling to make, or spending time terraforming and landscaping to open an area for 10x paths.

As a side note, I've tested the 17/12 method in both City Folk and New Leaf last night. In City Folk, the snowman came out perfect. In New Leaf, I ended up creating a perfect Snowwoman. I don't remember much about New Leaf's Snowfolk, but I'm guessing the smaller size is what lead to it being a snowwoman. It was perfect nonetheless. So the 17/12 method seems to be fantastic for getting proportions correct.


----------



## JSS (Dec 15, 2020)

Easy way to remember:
Bottom half *slightly* smaller than the maximum size
Top half *slightly* smaller than the bottom half

I failed when trying to follow visual guides or "up to the players eyes/ears" tips, but haven't failed once keeping the above in mind.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (Dec 15, 2020)

I still struggle. It will look right when side by side then....nope 90 percent. But hey there is always tomorrow.


----------



## meggiewes (Dec 15, 2020)

I feel like it is easier to build perfect snowmen when you don't try to follow a guide and just play. For the first two I tried hard to make them perfect and they were just nearly there. The past two days, I haven't tried as hard and just eyeballed it. I ended up with two perfect ones in a row.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (Dec 15, 2020)

That is what I am thinking of trying tomorrow.


----------



## Gaby (Dec 15, 2020)

I tried making one today, even followed a visual guide as to how big each has to be and I still got the “so close” dialogue. I tried to murder him with my shovel, but apparently I can’t.


----------



## Manah (Dec 15, 2020)

I've used three different methods now. Rolling time doesn't work for me, height doesn't either, and without 11 tile path method I'd give up on this event.

This requires WAY too much precision and I have no idea how children are supposed to do this.


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 15, 2020)

It was definitely really hard for me to get it right. I made several snowboys that were wrong and I was getting so frustrated. But so far I have made three good ones. I'm still very nervous that I will mess up. It's definitely my least favorite activity, which is sad because it should be fun. 

(I'm a completionist but even though I played New Leaf for several years, I never did get all the snow people items because it was so much work.)


----------



## ceribells (Dec 15, 2020)

I've always thought that Nintendo expects the head to be a teeny bit too big. They seem top-heavy - I like a more notable difference in size. It's bugged me for as long as I've been playing AC (which is all of them).


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 15, 2020)

Every single snowboy I've made so far has been perfect. I don't follow any type of guide or pattern, I just roll them around in the tiny bit of space that I have. I read that the head is supposed to be 20% smaller than the body, so I eyeball it and it has oddly worked every time. It seems too good to be true given how much people seem to be struggling with them.


----------



## mollyduck (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm 3/5 so far eyeballing. With the amount of time we have, I'm fine if that percent rate holds (though it's still a bummer to fail!)

But I really need to clear flowers and some items that are out of season anyway so that rolling the balls is less stressful.


----------



## GnarlyGarden (Dec 15, 2020)

Yippee!  I finally did it!  I used the 12/17 method, though I was mostly counting pushes (after the kicking stages) rather than seconds.  Also had to do a few extra pushes at the end because it was too close to a fence to make the snowboy.  But it worked.  Once I get a good feel for the proportions doing it this way, I’ll try again with just eyeballing it.


----------



## --Maya-- (Dec 15, 2020)

Yes. The first snowboy I made was ALMOST perfect. The next two were perfect. My brother made two. The first one he made was horrible. The second one was almost perfect. ALMOST. Ugh.


----------



## AssassinVicz (Dec 15, 2020)

Back again because today became my worst nightmare. I’ve hit the you we’re almost there stage, without context on which part was wrong!

This happened 6 times, with a reset every time. I’ve even changed my character’s Hair since the compare to character method worked for 4 of them, but not this one.

I’ve had snowballs spawning so far apart even though there’s plenty of space. I didn’t realise custom paths affected the snowballs movement, so the more you roll the ball on them, the more smaller it gets. I then had dung beetles showing up and deciding that it’s time to take the snowballs for a walk.

It honestly gets exhausting after going wrong 6 times and having issues like that arise.

But when this message appears:




It makes it feel better 

It’s just annoying and especially for kids, this preciseness for recipes you’ll probably use once. Isn’t worth it.


----------



## a potato (Dec 15, 2020)

I've gotten pretty good at estimating it. I just wish there were more types of snow people we could make.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 15, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> Am I the only bothered by how precise you need to be with making a perfect snowman? I swear, I've made two in a row now that look exactly like the "perfect" ones that I see in photos...but all I get is "Ohhhh...so close!" I mean...was it really necessary to make this an exact science? Kinda takes the fun out of making snowmen to begin with. I understand not giving it to you if you're WAY off...but, the fact that the game recognizes that you're "so close"...even saying "90%" sometimes...that's kind of obnoxious, IMO. Anyone else struggling with this?


It is a bit annoying, but I guess I'm use to it from New Leaf. However I do wish like in NL, NH had the option to make different snow people if you failed making a perfect snowboy, like the bingo snowman and snow woman. Now its just extra sad if you don't make a perfect snowboy because you don't get anything lol


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 15, 2020)

I finally got one right today. I'm not getting used to it. Lol.


----------



## Venn (Dec 15, 2020)

My first 2 snowboys were perfect. My third was a mess-up since the bottom accidentally became the top. My previous 2 has been "so close." I keep measuring it but I guess I'm measuring wrong.


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 15, 2020)

I haven't had any trouble with it, but after playing since the original game, the experience adds up.


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2020)

the first two snowmen i made were perfect, but ever since then i havent gotten any and the "so close" thing gets me so annoyed lol


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 16, 2020)

They make me feel so bad when I don't make them perfect. Like I'm sorry Snowboys I love you but don't be condescending!! I'd do the method if I had the room, but I don't just have space like that laying around, so I just gotta try my best every day and hope that I do it right.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 16, 2020)

Okay...got my second perfect one today. That's two in a row. And at least I can ask the pre-existing ones for snowflakes each day. There might be a light at the end of the tunnel yet. Now...I just need to get more of these DIYs.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (Dec 16, 2020)

I got my second one today at last too. I reaxed and just eyeballed it. It was a smaller one too. Maybe that is the key.


----------



## Sarah.Gutteridge (Dec 16, 2020)

minnew said:


> I just watched a YouTube video on this by Mayor Mori. Make one snowball as big as it can be. Next to it, place 10 sand tiles. Roll the second snowball as big as it can be and then roll across your sand path and onto your first snowball. Voila! Perfect snowboy


I have tried this method myself 3 times now and have had 5 so closes in a row! I think it is far too difficult and I'm genuinely worried that I wont get large snowflakes or recipes  I've been wanting this furniture for so long and it feels like I wont ever be able to get this stuff by myself :'(


----------



## amemome (Dec 16, 2020)

I always use the 10-tile path method and it hasn't failed me. I don't want to lose out on DIYs (since the days are limited for getting them) so even though it takes more space and time, I always use it.


----------



## DragonLatios (Dec 16, 2020)

The Snowboy lone is less Then a family of them as the newleaf one bug me and lucky i traded for the set i needed as make my brain hurt


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 16, 2020)

i literally quit yesterday because my two snowballs wouldnt go together and the snowboy taunted me with "i was almost perfect" yeah you aint gotta rub it in man


----------

